# how long will they stay in ND???



## realtree (Mar 18, 2008)

will the geese fly straight through or will there be good hunting by this weekend???


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

My crystal ball is in the shop..  but there's one sure way to find out.

Get out and look for them.

From the looks of it we should be asking you... :lol:



> picture sent from my uncle who hunted in Formen,ND














> saw these by enderlin, ND


----------



## realtree (Mar 18, 2008)

those were a week and a half ago>


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

A week and a half ago there were leaves on the trees and mountains in Enderlin? :lol:

Keep an eye on the migration forum and you'll be able to find out when they get here and when they leave..


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> A week and a half ago there were leaves on the trees and mountains in Enderlin? :lol:
> 
> Keep an eye on the migration forum and you'll be able to find out when they get here and when they leave..


Now that is funny!!!! You have never heard of the Enderlin mountains!!!! You need to get out more DBLKLUK!!!! Don't expect everyone to do your scouting for you!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> A week and a half ago there were leaves on the trees and mountains in Enderlin? :lol:
> 
> Keep an eye on the migration forum and you'll be able to find out when they get here and when they leave..


hahaha i was thinking the exact same thing!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

My question is did they shoot that dog also?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Someone forgot their hat.


----------



## AV (May 24, 2007)

> picture sent from my uncle who hunted in Formen,ND














> saw these by enderlin, ND










[/quote]

hahah green trees, and mountains formen ND hahah


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I also was wondering whats wrong with the dog?


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

Havent you heard about labs that migrate with snow geese. I think the NDG&F allows one a spring, only males though. So if you see any this spring make sure and check between those legs when they are close to landing.


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

DBLKLUK. the guy in the picture with red hair and no hat is a giude out of s creek, he was not in nd I am sure of that, what are you doing? :eyeroll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

boranger said:


> DBLKLUK. the guy in the picture with red hair and no hat is a giude out of s creek, he was not in nd I am sure of that, what are you doing? :eyeroll:


Those are not dblkluk's pictures. They are from realtree. Dblkluk is just proving that realtree is full of shiat, lazy, and wants a free ride. BTW that guide needs a hat. Suprised snows came in with flaming red hair everywhere. He must be a helll of a guide.


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

that tell you how smart I am,,,,,, :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

boranger said:


> that tell you how smart I am,,,,,, :beer:


I suffer from the same thing most times! hahaha


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

approx. 7-10 hours. better hurry!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's getting nice this week and into the weekend...highs up to the 50s. The main push won't take long.

dblkluk kills me every time.... :lol:


----------

